
History shows us that Trump's Iran strategy won't work - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/war-security/masoud-movahed-sanctions-game
======
ganeshkrishnan
US tried the same thing on India when the "Smiling buddha" was launched. I
remember the sanctions rolling through and it was difficult getting medicines
for most of the population. Perhaps this is the reason why India is the
world's largest producer of generic medicine.

Also US refused GPS data to India during the Kargil war leading to India
launching it's own GPS satellites.

Similarly, US forces were ready to attack India but pulled out at last moment
due to Russia intervening. [https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/US-
forces-had-orde...](https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/US-forces-had-
orders-to-target-Indian-Army-in-1971/articleshow/10625404.cms)

Then India. Now Iran.

~~~
verdverm
Haven't heard much about North Korea lately.

